# Rose - Work in Progress



## TerryCurley

Well this is what I have so far. Still needs highlights and shading, also needs a stem and leaves. Also I'm going to refinish the black canvas because it got funny looking with the scraping off the paint and wiping with the mineral spirits. 

This started off as a knife painting but I didn't have much control with the knife so I switched to a brush.

Any helpful criticism is welcome.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

oooh..nice start for the rose Terry..^^..


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Melody. It needs a lot of work still but at least I've got it started.


----------



## FanKi

Wow! So colorful! I already like it :3


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi .


----------



## TerryCurley

I think I finished it.


----------



## FanKi

Wwwow! That's so beautiful Terry *_* 
Wonderful!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Is this the one you are talking about scrapping?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow! It turned out good  I'm no good critic like the others here but the stem/leaves looks like they're shiny like glass...It's like a rose from a magical forest...the rarest type of rose that can cure any sickness-..oops..there I go again..anyways..I love it...reminds me of Van Gogh style @[email protected] (I guess)..


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you all for your kind comments but I'm not happy with the picture so I decided to try again. So here is the start of the Rose picture over again. The orange you see in the picture is just the underpainting of the Rose and buds. This time the Rose and the buds are going to be straight Yellow with no red in it. I think I went a little nuts with the white highlights on the last one.


----------



## FanKi

Oww but are you keeping the old-one? I think it was beautiful D: 

(These leaves are bit bettere anyway ^^)


----------



## TerryCurley

Yes I'm planning to keep it but I'm hoping the next one comes out better to give to my sister.


----------



## chanda95

I think it turned out great Terry and I look forward to your next one.


----------



## Erilia

I love the first one, it's like a magic rose, like Melody said  When I saw it I was like "oh it's so pretty O_O", I like the start of the new one you're making, and I like that it's a yellow rose cause it means friendship and joy  
I love your stuff Terry, thank you for sharing it with us ^_^


----------



## TerryCurley

Here is the Rose version 2.0. I think I like it better than the first one but it still is not where I want it to be. I'm thinking about trying one of Gary Jenkins tutorials. They look hard but I think if I try it I can learn a lot from it.


----------



## ARTadmin

TerryCurley said:


> I think I finished it.


I really like this one a lot! The stem is amazing!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Cricket. I'm still in Novice class with my painting, but I enjoy it so much and want to keep trying until I get better.


----------



## Liz

Hey Terry, I haven't been here in a while, glad to see you're still at the paints! Nice touch with the bold backgrounds, gives the paintings a sort of unique flair.


----------



## Susan Mulno

i like this one a lot! Can see improvement from the first rose you did. Very nice.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Liz and Susan. Today, or maybe tomorrow, I'm going to start on Rose version 3.0. I'm going to keep it up until I get a "WOW" from my husband. He's not easy to get a WOW from.


----------



## FanKi

"Novice class" >.< You left that class a long time ago >.< 
I love it  

You are right, it's better than the previous one, but I still like the V1.0 too xD


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi.


----------



## Erilia

Very beautiful and lifelike as always Terry ^_^ I could almost smell that rose 
I'm happy your husband was WOWed by your painting 
Can't wait to see the next rose >_<
I love roses


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm trying a different approach this time. This is from a tutorial by Gary Jenkins. I love his style. I know I didn't do him justice but for a first try at his style I don't think it's too bad. I'm going to try doing it over tomorrow. It doesn't take very long to do. He uses wet-on-wet technique so I don't have to wait for drying in-between layers.


----------



## ARTadmin

I know you're never supposed to touch a painting, but something about this one makes me want to reach out and touch it....

Simply beautiful. :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley

That's interesting Cricket. You will have to wait until it dries to touch it. And Thank you.


----------



## ARTadmin

I think it may be the amazing texture I am drawn to....


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Muy Excellente Terry! Perfect!!!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Wow David, Muchas Gracias. 

:surprise:The reaction I'm getting is surprising me because I thought it came out a bit of a mess and am anxious to try it again and hopefully do better.


----------



## Erilia

Cricket VS said:


> I know you're never supposed to touch a painting, but something about this one makes me want to reach out and touch it....
> 
> Simply beautiful. :vs-kiss:


I had the same feeling, for me it's the texture and the pretty pink colors :vs_blush: , really awesome Terry :vs_love:


----------



## FanKi

Terry, that's so pretty!
Different, something very soft, I like it ^^


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I love the colors of the leaves now I'm excited for the flowers to bloom..:rayof:


----------

